# Changing pulley size on snow thro



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

I am rebuilding an ariens 924000 series snow throw. This was 7hp repowered to 10hp. I want to change pulley size and throw snow across street. Has anybody changed to a smaller pulley on the impeller drive shaft as opposed to a bigger drive pulley on tractor?
THERE WOULD BE NO NEED TO ALTER BELT/PULLEY COVER.

While you are thinking.....any ideas on new wheels to replace the 10.25" x 3.25" on my binford 5000? (see gallery) they are solid rubber with a 3/4" bore and bolt through axel.

Thanks,

captainconsumer


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wheels*

I can't speak to switching pulley size, though it should work. I can speak to changing wheels. I have changed out wheels on 2 separate snowblowers from hard rubber to pneumatics, and included some mods to make them fit. I found some used tire/rims at my local dealer and was able to get them for $20 a pair. They weren't a direct bolt on but were easy to modify to work. Just make sure that the original and replacements have the same axel size.
The left front snowblower is one of the snowblowers I changed out from hard rubber to pneumatic wheels:








I took a small dowel, made a mark to show where the original bolt hole goes. Slipped it into the original wheel, aligned the mark and then put a mark on the back of the axel shaft. I then took the dowel to the replacement wheel and aligned it the same then marked the inside of the axel shaft opening. The difference is what I had to cut off the shafts of the replacements. This I marked on the replacement hub:








Happens the front of rims stick out beyond the tires, so I put it on a piece of 3/4" ply. I chucked a 3" cutoff wheel in my drill press and set it to medium speed. Adjust the wheel depth to the line, turn the drill press on and slowly rotate the shaft area of the wheel against the cutoff wheel. Lightly score it first then continue rotating the wheel around the cutoff wheel till you cut through the hub (took maybe 8-12 rotations around to cut it off, taking light cuts). The replacement hubs had 1/4" bolt holes and I needed 5/16", so I took a extended length jobber bit and carefully came in over the edge of the rim and enlarged the hole, just take it slow and easy. Paint you cuts and mount the rims.

By the way, do not just try and shove the cutoff wheel through the hub, work around the circumference of it a little at a time. That's the only way I found to insure the back side of the hub is cut off square to the centerline of the axel.

That's all it took.

Added - just thought of something on a pulley change. If you have any brake or standoffs to keep the belt from jumping off when it's not engaged, you'll have to remake them in some way or risk having the new size belt potentially jumping off the pulley at times.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Thanks for the input!*

WOW...THAT WAS CREATIVE AND DETAILED. I JUST STARTED KICKIN THAT IDEA AROUND...AND I WOULD LIKE PNEUMATICS. ONE ISSUE IS THE3/4" BORE SIZE, BUT HEY!, j JUST STARTED LOOKIN.

THE UNIT IN YOUR PIC LOOKS LIKE MY BINFORD 5000 (536918200). CHAINS ARE TEARING UP THE TIRES. WITH THE IMPELLER KIT IT WILL FLING AS LITTLE AS 2" OF SNOW AND NOT CLOG.

I HAVE AN IDEA ON MODIFYING THE PULLEY/BELT GUARDS IF I INSTALL A BIGGER ENGINE PULLEY. IF I FIND AN IMPELLER SHAFT PULLEY 1" SMALLER, USING A SHORTER BRAKE SPRING MAY TENSION THE BRAKE LEVER ENOUGH TO BE EFFECTIVE.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wheels*

Yours is the same basic machine as that one, that one's a 536.918202 (came with an electric starter) and the other is a 536.918700 (3 speed instead of 4 speed) that I changed wheels on. They're both the same basic unit so I'm fairly knowledgable on them, having repaired and rebuilt both this last year. Unfortunately I don't have an Ariens, so all I can give advise on is based on these, so take it where applicable and disregard where it's not.

Consider a larger idler pulley if you change the auger pulley. Don't know what the brake looks like so maybe post some pictures. It likely can be done but without a reference point (pictures) it's all a guess


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*One more thought*

One additional idea that might help, check out my thread on changing auger and axel bushings to ball bearings. On the two snowblowers I've modified so far with that change, they definitely roll easier but I have yet to try them in snow so though the auger seems to turn easier and with less effort, I haven't proven that out yet whether it's a desirable solution yet or not.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Thanks again*

I have a couple feelers out for wheels with 3/4" bore. What was the pneumatic tire size you used after converting from hard rubber?

The binford project was a winter hobby. I switched to ariens as project machines after stumbling on scot's site. There is no such thing as "this part is no longer available" when searching ariens parts as opposed to craftsman. 

Until i am done driving this boat this rotation i can do no snowblower work other than brainstorming.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wheels*

I'm running 4.10x6 tires there on the 2 I changed out. I have no idea what they came off, other than they were grey. Internals are actually something like 7/8" with a plastic sleeve that takes it down to 3/4" for the axel. 

About the only thing I have not found an easy replacement for is the 3/4" bushing on the auger on the Craftsman /Murrays. I can even find new bushings but I can't find the retainers if it came with plastic ones. So far I've been able to find or fabricate something for virtually everything else missing or needing replacement/repair. Pretty sure I even have that bushing covered if I want to do a little cutting on the end of the auger housing, but without a plasma torch or comparable it would take alot of effort to do that modification.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Good and bad news on wheels!*

I think i found source for wheels....but not at $20:00 @ pair! If i keep looking i should do better on ebay. Replacements will probably be 7/8" with a little circular shim.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wheel sources*

Try checking around for places that do lawnmower/snowblower repair or parts. My local has 3 shelves of wheels squirreled away in the basement. Another might be some of the CL ads for people looking for junk/repairable snowblowers. I got one set on a $20 parts machine (which I haven't used yet) along with 2 pair I got from my dealer for $20 a pair. You just need to either have cash or get creative

Good luck.


----------

